# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء ســـؤال؟ ادبتر mt box

## عامر70

انا بحاجة الى ادبتر اصلي mt box نوكيا المرجو افادتي بمحل تقة لبيع الادبتر الاصلي.وكم ثمنه ولكم الف شكر

----------


## mohamed73

اتصل بالاخ  هشام//  حدوشي
مكناس اقامة المدينة 
0671547736  
Fax : 05 35 51 90 28 
Email : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## diorix

meme quesyion merci

----------


## MoslimBrot

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته. 
عندي MTBOX لم تعد تتعرف على الهواتف عن طريق الكابلات ذات 8Pin . 
هل  تغيير الآدابتر سيحل المشكل؟ 
لكم جزيل الشكر 
و الســـــــــــلام

----------


## mohamed73

وعليكم السلا م 
نعم اخي

----------


## MoslimBrot

*مشكور أخي على الرد السريع...
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*

----------

